# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Omega Deltascape Savage boosting services

## Mangobomb

*Omega Deltascape Savage boosting services
*
Omega savage boosting services across *all Chaos (EU) data center* realms.

*Offering weekly loot runs or deltascape log runs.*

*Also offering Genji coffer runs from O4S for guaranteed Ilvl345 weapon for the class of your choosing*

We are a group of highly skilled individuals that pride ourselves with quality and an exceptional service. We have been selling on Cerberus since ARR and are trusted sellers capable of selling all content in the game.

If you are interested, please contact me on discord at Mangobomb#0377 or skype at Mangobomb or PM me in epvp site.

----------


## FluffyAfro

Could not be happier with their service unless they put a bow on top of the loot. Easy to reach, will put you at ease, friendly, quick, literally anything you could want from these types of deals

----------


## asdf_asdfghj

Very nice service, bought multiple times. They respond quickly to the request and show up on time to get the job done. Very fast and reliable. Definitely would recommend their service!

----------

